# Tips for moving a large tank (200+lbs)



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm just thinking ahead here. I hope to be buying a house in the next year. Two years tops. 

The move will be in town so I'm not worried about too much about the plants and whatever.

I am looking for any tips that people want to give that have moved large tanks before. Some techniques from the pros. 

The tank is a 100ish gal. 5 feet long and I'm gonna assume with everything in there it is about 200 lbs if not more.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Anabolics? I've used 2x6s wrapped in bubble wrap to move a 150g, might be worth trying.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

a piece of plywood at least 3/4 inch thick should be cut to leave a few inches around the edges of the tank. if possible this should be positioned in front of the stand and level with the shelf the tank currently resides on. the tank is simply slid from the shelf to the plywood and that is carried to the transport vehicle. the same procedure is reversed for set up at the new location. while its still possible to break a tank this way from torsional force, its far less likely than simply picking up the tank. if your really handy with tools you can also cut hand holes in the carrying board to make the move more comfortable.

james


----------



## angry gary (Dec 9, 2009)

i have found that the larger tanks, 90 gallons and up have glass that is thick enogh to handle being picked up without supports. just empty the water out if there is any. i have moved tanks,(125 galloan and 180 gallons) and used pick up trucks for the moves. i put a thick blanket in the truck bed, set the edge of the tank on the blanket and hold the opposite end of the tank while others pull the blanket into the bed of the truck. works everytime.

AG


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I moved a couple 70-talls about 20 years ago to our new house — I drained it, put a piece of plywood across the bottom for support (3/4") and paid some guys to move it. They packed it with blankets in the truck and drove it about 12 miles, brough it into the new house and I told them where to put it (having already set up the stand). I then filled it up with water again and verything was fine - plants, frogs; no problems what-so-ever. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank everyone. I know me and a buddy can handle the weight but this thing is just gonna be awkward.


----------



## 31drew31 (Nov 14, 2010)

Never had to move a large full tank, but I did some moving one summer for a boss of mine. We used moving straps to move all the bigger items and it made it 10x easier, especially if any stairs are involved. You can buy them for 20-30 bucks. Should work great for a large tank, as we used them for fridge, stove, sofa, washer/drier.


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

31drew31 said:


> Never had to move a large full tank, but I did some moving one summer for a boss of mine. We used moving straps to move all the bigger items and it made it 10x easier, especially if any stairs are involved. You can buy them for 20-30 bucks. Should work great for a large tank, as we used them for fridge, stove, sofa, washer/drier.


I was wondering about the moving straps. Ill probably get some.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I was thinking about the straps also - but how would they work on a tank that's say on the upper shelf of a rack?


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

ChrisK said:


> I was thinking about the straps also - but how would they work on a tank that's say on the upper shelf of a rack?


im gonna assume you are going to need to get it off the rack first. The straps will be more just to help with carrying it.


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

I just did a move 2 weeks ago and this is what I did for my 90 gal tank thats been up and running since 07. Got a piece of ply board 3/4. screwed some 2x4s on the underside for extra support. Placed the tank on the platform and then I also screwed 3/4 strips a long the perimeter to lock the tank in place cut 2 other pieces of 2x4 placed on top of the tank snaked some raquet straps through the underside of platform tightened them up tank was 100% secured and not a chance to move. The tank was fing heavy but doable.


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

i helped a friend move his oceanic 50 gallon when he moved. It had a pretty thick clay background and a 1 1/2" thick gravel drainage layer, and weighed a conservative 300-325 lbs. Us two were the only one available to move it too, so we both had to walk it a good 100 feet to the truck, and then down 2 flights of stairs when we got to his house. It sucked ass pretty bad! I sort of want to try those "forearm forklift" things you used to always see on tv.


----------



## chadfarmer (Nov 2, 2008)

i have moved tanks up to 450 gallon and they are just picking them up in the 4 corners and lifting nothing major


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

chadfarmer said:


> i have moved tanks up to 450 gallon and they are just picking them up in the 4 corners and lifting nothing major


I would agree except for the big ones that are on the chest-high shelf of a rack up against the wall, or other awkward places


----------

